# Social Support, Treatment Adherence, and Health Quality of Life among People with Celiac Disease and Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Social Support, Treatment Adherence, and Health Quality of Life among People with Celiac Disease and Irritable Bowel Syndrome**Details:* Recruiting people who are age 18 or older and either have or suspect they have celiac disease, irritable bowel syndrome, or both to tell us about their experiences with their support system, treatment adherence, and quality of life via online survey. The survey will take approximately 15 minutes and is taken via surveymonkey.com at your convenience. No identifying information will be collected and all responses will be 100% anonymous.If you would like to participate, please go to http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=ymVN...EaoyVOqXw_3d_3d*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18 or older who suspect they have celiac disease, IBS or both.*Genders Eligible for Study:* Men and Women*Contact:* Melissa Del-Colle, LMSW, ABD via Dr. Stromwall at (602) 496-0088Principal Investigator: Layne K. Stromwall, MSSW, PhDSocial Work/College of Public Programs at Arizona State University


----------

